# D-I-Y Archery Target Repair



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Any of you that shoot as much as we do, probably have a target laying around with the center shot out of it. Especially if you shoot broadheads into them. I tried this with one target and it worked great. So, I decided to do another one and take pictures of the process. It will work on 3-D deer targets too. Here you go.

Before Pictures


















First, go to your local Home Depot, Lowes, Wal-Mart, Etc. and pick up a can of expanding foam. I used Great Stuff.









Just attach the tube to the can and stick it down in the cracks and squirt. Don't over do it, the stuff expands quite a bit.









After the foam expands and gets hard, it will look like this...









Then, just cut the foam off flush with the target using a fillet knife. You can touch up the color with regular spray paint. And you are done.









It ain't pretty or perfect, but, it works. Stops arrows just like new and costs a heck of a lot less than a new target.

Hope this helps some of you.*


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have done it on 3-D targets. It does work and I recommend it, however the expanding foam is not as dense as the original and it may not stop all arrows...if you have a really hot set up.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> I have done it on 3-D targets. It does work and I recommend it, however the expanding foam is not as dense as the original and it may not stop all arrows...if you have a really hot set up.


Chunky,

I was telling a guy about doing this today, and he said he wraps plastic wrap around his 3-D target real tight first, then pokes a small hole in it to fill the damaged area. When he pulls out the straw, he puts a piece of duct tape over the hole and leaves it until it hardens. He says doing it that way doesn't allow the foam to expand as much and makes the repaired area VERY DENSE.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

That would probably work with the minimal expanding type, but I seriously doubt the plastic wrap would hold the gaps and cracks type. That stuff will bow window and door frames very easily.



TXPalerider said:


> Chunky,
> 
> I was telling a guy about doing this today, and he said he wraps plastic wrap around his 3-D target real tight first, then pokes a small hole in it to fill the damaged area. When he pulls out the straw, he puts a piece of duct tape over the hole and leaves it until it hardens. He says doing it that way doesn't allow the foam to expand as much and makes the repaired area VERY DENSE.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

pacontender said:


> That would probably work with the minimal expanding type, but I seriously doubt the plastic wrap would hold the gaps and cracks type. That stuff will bow window and door frames very easily.


I'm quite sure it expanded the plastic wrap. That stuff is strong. In fact, he said it oozed underneath the surface of the wrap and filled a lot of the other small holes. Also, he didn't say which particular formula he used with the plactic wrap. He just said it made it so dense it was harder to pull a field tip from.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I am going to try it next time. It really isn't a problem at my arrow speed, but was worried about the high end guys.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

This is a great tip for regular shooters. I will use it next time on my layered target.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

that squirt foam is some of the best stuff ever invented. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

It's good for repairing decoys too. Makes them unsinkable.


----------

